# Barista Express : Grinder not strong enough to crush beans?



## GingerLlama (Sep 21, 2020)

HI all,

I've been having an interesting issue with my BE grinder where, it stopped grinding at all which resulted in a deep clean. Afterwards however, the burrs do spin but once beans are added they stop as if they are not strong enough to crush the beans. I highly suspect my machine is out of warranty as I got it second hand however I was wondering if anyone has encountered a similar issue?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as my machine is sitting as a very expensive kitchen ornament


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Is this an extremely light roast?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

As Rob1 says it may be a lighter roast beans, apparently BE grinders don't do well with them. When you say you've deep cleaned the grinder, have you cleaned it to this level?:


----------



## GingerLlama (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies

The roast is a light to medium roast. I'm guessing that lighter roast beans are too tough for the grinder to crush? They are quite old as well which is worth noting.

@CocoLoco yes, I followed that process and disassembled the grinder completely to clean it.


----------



## GingerLlama (Sep 21, 2020)

Bump


----------

